
Show HN: SQLSite – serve simple websites, APIs and files directly from SQLite - j4mie
https://github.com/j4mie/sqlsite
======
CyberFonic
I too wrote something similar in Python a couple of years ago. BUT that's not
the point. Your contribution is well documented and effectively shared with
whomever might want to use it. That is of value to our community.

------
h3rald
Similar to my own LiteStore project ;)

Project Page: [https://h3rald.com/litestore/](https://h3rald.com/litestore/)

User Guide:
[https://h3rald.com/litestore/LiteStore_UserGuide.htm](https://h3rald.com/litestore/LiteStore_UserGuide.htm)

------
captn3m0
Looks fairly interesting. I have a lot of static data heavy sites where I
struggle with Static site generators.

This might be a good alternative.

Suggestion: First class serverless/S3 support perhaps?

This also reminds me of how crt.sh runs primarily off Postgres:
[https://github.com/crtsh](https://github.com/crtsh)

------
tracker1
A few years ago, worked on something similar with Node, Redis and Cassandra...
depending on the type of data a given site/resource was, it would either
deliver the static content, or run a given node module/version to process and
deliver the request... worked very well at scale.

------
eismcc
Cool! I was thinking doing something similar.

Question: why not put everything into the SQLite DB as opposed to files next
to the db in an archive?

~~~
j4mie
That's exactly what it does do! Everything is served from the sqlar table
inside the database. Is there a bit of the documentation that doesn't make
that clear?

------
ngcc_hk
Interesting

------
paparush
Maybe I'm missing something. I built a website and hand-rolled cms ten years
ago leveraging PhP and SQLite that stores and serves the site and certainly
allows full CRUD operations.

~~~
pests
This a Show HN where people post things they built. There doesn't need to be
more than that. You too can post that cms you mentioned if you want.

~~~
paparush
Thank you for reminding me of that. I'll try to keep that in mind and hold my
judgements.

